
Ready-to-install Python shipped in Windows 10 May 2019 update - alexis2b
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/python-in-the-windows-10-may-2019-update/
======
RickSanchez2600
Python has become this generation's BASIC. OLD MS-DOS had GWBASIC and QBASIC
now Windows 10 has Python.

------
dlahoda
I waiting for F# 'fsi'. It will boost usage of F# where python is used.

------
kristianp
tl-dr: After the May update and if you don't have Python installed, running
python in the command line will take you to the microsoft store page of python
at [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
au/p/python-37/9nj46sx7x90p](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
au/p/python-37/9nj46sx7x90p)

